# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ülkücü Şehit Baki YEŞİLOĞLU

## ceyda

*29 TEMMUZ 1978 

Kırıkkale'liydi. 36 yaşında, evli ve iki 
çocuk babasıydı. Ailece Bursa'da ikamet ediyorlardı. Tofaş fabrikasında işçi 
olarak çalışıyor ve sendika temsilciliği yapıyordu. MİSK mensubuydu. Fabrikada 
sendika mücadeleri sırasında meydana gelen bir olaydan dolayı tutuklanmış ve 
Bursa Kapalı Cezaevi'ne konmuştu. Cezaevinde de sürdürdüğü siyasi faaliyetler 
sebebiyle Balıkesir Kapalı Cezaevi'ne sürgün edildi. Olay günü Cezaevi idaresi 
tarafından telefon çağrısı olduğu söylenerek koğuşundan alınıp idare binasına 
götürüldüğünde böyle bir çağrının olmadığı, kendisini telefonla kimsenin 
aramadığını öğrenerek geri koğuşuna dönerken sol siyasi kısmında kasıtlı olarak 
açık bırakılan kapılardan ellerinde şiş ve bıçaklarla çıkan komünist 
militanların saldırısı neticesi karşı koyup mücadele etmesine rağmen şehid 
düştü. Cenazesi memleketi Kırıkalale'de toprağa verildi.*

----------

